# Goopy eyes, runny nose, sneezing and droopy red eyes



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I would get to see the vet again. My Chester has allergies and does get gloopy eyes and sneezes too and requires medication. I wouldn't want to hazard a guess in such a young pup though, I would take that photo with you just in case his eyes don't look as bad at the appointment as is often the case, just like children suddenly seem to appear better at the Doctors!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'd take him back to your Vet as soon as possible. 

It could be allergies or it could be an infection of some type. 

Since he's only 3 months old, I wouldn't take any chances, I'd get him seen sooner than later. Always better to be safe than sorry IMO when they are young.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would definitely get him to the vets and personally I would request going through a non-public entrance, for both my pups safety (his immune system might be struggling) and for the other dogs (it might be something contagious).

Good luck, hopefully it is just allergies.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Vet immediately, Now, do not wait. These are symptoms of serious illness and he needs vet care.


----------

